# Meschendorf am 15.03.02



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo  #h 
Am Samstag den 15.03.03 bin ich mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat MeckPomm und wollte da mal die Strände unsicher machen.
hatte so an Boltenhagen, Meschendorf, Kühlungsborn ...gedacht
Leider kenn ich mich in der Ecke Ostseemäßig nicht so gut aus.
hat nicht jemand Lust mir Gesellschaft zu leisten.
n büschen Belly fahren Vielleicht.
Aus der Gegend um Schwerin könnte ich gerne jemanden mitnehmen(Fahrgemeinschaft).


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Februar 2003)

Samstag ist bei mir ganz schlecht. Sonntag wäre besser. Boltenhagen oder überhaupt Klützer Ecke wär ein Versuch wert! #t


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

@Bellybootangler
Schade :c ...grad Sonntag geht bei mir nicht olle Familienfeier.
das ist ja der Grund warum ich da oben bin.
und den Samstag nutze ich dann natürlich zum fischen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Februar 2003)

Ab Nachmittags könnte ich paar Stunden! So ab 14:00 . früher wird das leider nix!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Ich kann leider leider nicht kommen denn ich bin auf Fehmarn zum DAIWA Cup. 
Aber ich empfehle zum Bellyboot fahren die Steilküste in Rerik. Die beste Stelle ist da die Teufelsschlucht  . Da kommt mann am ehesten ins tiefere Wasser und schön steinig ist es da auch.
Falls ihr euch entschließt da hin zu fahren schreibe ich gerne noch eine Wegbeschreibung. Aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach zu finden.


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

@Jörg
der Link geht nicht ;+ 
schreib mal bitte die Wegbeschreibung ich fahr auf jeden Fall.
Wär nur schade weil alleine is BB-fahren nich ganz so schön wie zu zweit oder mehr.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

hm der direkt Link geht wirklich nicht. Ich bekomms nicht hin aber jetzt habe ich die Gewässertipps eingefügt und du mußt da nur noch Teufelsschlucht  weiter unten suchen.
Wie gesagt einfach zu finden ist es allemal. Du verlässt Rerik Richtung Meschendorf und hinter dem letzten Grundstück (Haus) auf der Linken Seite fährst du einen Feldweg bis an den Waldrand. Dort führt ein Weg durch den schmalen Küstenwald und dann brauchst du nur noch eine Holztreppe zum Strand runter steigen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

Dangeschön Jörg:m
sieht sehr interresant aus...liegt also links von Meschendorf oder??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

Jo liegt links (westlich) von Meschendorf.


----------



## saeboe (24. Februar 2003)

@ Ace
Am Sa. den 15.03 sieht das bei mir gut aus. Ich habe den Tag frei. Mit BB habe ich aber noch keine so guten Fänge gemacht. Ideale Strecke zum Fliegenfischen findet man in Steinbek oder beim Schwedenstein in Boltenhagen Steilküste. 
Naja Platz müßte man sowieso vom Wetter abhängig machen. Muß mir nur noch diese olle Karte für McPom kaufen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2003)

Samstag Nachmittag werdet ihr mich wohl in Boltenhagen antreffen. Mit BB oder ohne entscheide ich erst kurz vorher! Halt Wetterabhängig!


----------



## Ace (3. März 2003)

Falls sich noch jemand entscheiden sollte mitzukommen bitte ich denjenigen mir seine Handynr. bis zum 10.03.03 per PN zu schicken. Danach bin ich beruflich zu einem Seminar und fahre von dort direkt nach Schwerin.
Heisst ich bin ab dann nicht mehr im Board(bis zum 16.03.)
Ich werde auf jeden Fall zum Fischen fahren wohin entscheidet wie immer der Wind.
Ausser bei Norwinden da werde ich wohl lieber zu Haus bleiben.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. März 2003)

Schade.... :c  aber am 15.03. bin ich hier in Hannover auf der Cebit.
Das ist ein &quot;Muss&quot; für mich.


----------



## janko (4. März 2003)

hallo ace,
vielleicht würde ich mal vorbei kommen-habe die tage davor in der nähe von schwerin zu tun,bin aber ohne belly unterwegs, kannst ja mal durchrufen,bzw maile mir doch mal deine handynummer unter
janko.volmer@gmx.de #h 
petri
janko


----------



## Salmonelle (5. März 2003)

Tach zusammen,
so, bin im Moment jedenfalls hin und her gerissen...
soll ich nu auch nach Mäckpomm fahren (neue Angelstrecken kennenlernen wär gut!), ich bräuchte dann noch den Küstenschein (krieg ich den da irgendwo am Samstagmorgen).
Also ich glaub ich tu es, wenn der Wind nich voll aus Nord kommt, sonst fahr ich doch lieber auf die Insel oder bleibe kurz davor.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. März 2003)

Hört sich ja schon wieder ganz nach einem AB Treffen an :q 
Bin leider schon am Samstag und Sonntag an anderer Stelle verplant.... Schade, aber die Ecke lerne ich demnächst auch noch kennen   
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg....

Und Salmonelle.... schon wieder ein Ritt an die Ostsee  :m 

#r 

Nur die wahren Süchtigen sind die Verrückten  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. März 2003)

Moin Salmonelle!
Den Ostseeschein kannst du im Wattwurm in Rerik   bekommen. Am besten du rufst vorher da an.


----------



## Ace (5. März 2003)

@Salmonelle
dann lass uns vorher treffen ich weiss wo der Wattwurm ist.
wenn Saeboe und janko auch mitfischen sind wir schon 4


----------



## Salmonelle (5. März 2003)

Jo Ace, wolln wir wohl so machen.

@M_S: danke

@Vossi: genau, datt schafft der Golf schon...


----------



## Laggo (6. März 2003)

Hi,
@MeFoangler Schwerin
Hab hier grad gelesen das am 15.03 Daiwa Cup auf Fehmarn ist!
Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob dann überhaupt noch irgendwo Platz für einen Brandungsneuling wie mich ist? ;+ 
Sind die Strände dann für den Cup Reserviert und wenn ja weißt du schon welche?
Habe meine Unterkunft in Westermarkelsdorf und wie ich in einem anderen Thread lesen konnte,wurde Da letztes Jahr beim Cup nicht geangelt!
Freu mich über jede Info,auch von anderen Boardies!
Mfg.Laggo #a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

Moin Laggo!
Willkommen im Board!
Ja beim Daiwa Cup bin ich mit dabei. Wo allerdings geangelt wird kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das wird immer erst kurz vor der Veranstaltung entschieden. Kommt immer darauf an wie der Wind weht. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen das die Insel so ziemlich voll sein wird an den Stränden. 
Ich kann dir aber gerne wenn du möchtest dir meine Handy Nummer geben und wenn du mich am 15.3. ca 15 Uhr anrufst könnte ich dir sagen wo die Sektoren sind.
Pm an mich und alles geht seinen chik!


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. März 2003)

@ Laggo Ich gebe ungern meinen senf dazu aber wenn du privat dort oben bist und du angelst in einem sektor priv. dann können und werden die nichts machen werden einfach einen platz neben dir beziehen so einfach ist das denn die Strände sind frei die schilder die aufgestellt sind ein hinweis darauf das dort was statt findet und als Angler in dem sinne wird man dann nicht an diesen abschnitt gehen ich zumindest nicht aber es gibt immer wieder welche den das nicht interessiert und die wissen auch das sie im recht sind soviel dazu.

Aber wenn du neuling bist gibt es bessere strände wie Fehmarn denn wer auf Fehmarn angelt muss meistens etwas weiter werfen um an den Fisch zu kommen  ich zum beispiel würde bei diesem wind mir die ostseite aussuchen zum angeln vor Fehmarn zb Rosenfelde, Süssau oder auf der insel Staberhuk dort wird auf keinen fall ein sektor sein und man muss nicht all zu weit werfen da in ca. 50m tieferes wasser schon ist.


----------



## Laggo (6. März 2003)

Erstmal Danke für die scnelle Antwort,geht ja ratz fatz hier!
Bin schon am Freitag auf der Insel,dann bin ich quasi Vortester für die Profis. :q 
Das mit der Handy Nr, ist ne klasse Idee,dann brauch ich nicht erst über die ganze Insel zu juckeln bis ich mal ein freies Plätzchen ergattert habe!Ich schick dir gleich mal ne PM mit meiner NR. !
Mfg.Laggo


----------



## Ace (6. März 2003)

Mein Seminar fällt aus...hab ich heute erfahren.
heisst ich bin bis Do. Abend noch im Board
fahre dann aber Freitag abend trotzdem nach Schwerin und dann am Samstag früh an die Küste.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

Hi Ace!
Wann und wo bist du denn Freitag Abend in SN? Vieleicht können wir zusammen ein Bierchen oder Wein trinken mit unsern Frauen. Was meinst?
Bin Sonntag wieder on, jetzt gehts erst mal zum Öre. 
Bis dann! Petri Heil Jörg!


----------



## Ace (9. März 2003)

@Jörg
Ich kämpfe noch damit das ich am Freitag meinen freien Tag bekomme(für Donnerstag)
dann könn wir dat gerne machen.
Meine Frau freut sich auch mal wieder rauszukommen  :q  :q  :q 
wenn ich nicht frei bekomme kann ich erst gegen 19:30 Uhr hier losfahjren und dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr weil ich ja erst gegen 22:00 komplett da wär.
Naja und nächsten tag wollte ich eigentlich angeln


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2003)

Meld dich einfach wenn es was wird! Wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Ace (10. März 2003)

Moin Jörg
klappt leider nicht :c 
Mein Kollege will nicht mit mir tauschen(Do.gegenFr.) :r 

na was solls dann eben ein anderes mal...dann aber richtig  #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. März 2003)

Tja Ace was solls. Nich traurig sein. Wir gebe`s uns Pfingsten in Meschendorf!  #g


----------



## Salmonelle (16. März 2003)

Tach zusammen,
tja da war ich nu mit Ace am Samstag in Rerik bei der Teufelsschlucht und wir haben gebellyboatet was das Zeug hält.
Das Wetter und die Windverhältnisse waren absolut genial. Sonnenschein pur und schwächelnder auflandiger Wind bescherten uns einen wunderschönen Tag am Wasser.
Ace hatte schon die erste Tour hinter sich als ich so gegen neun eintraf. Mit dem Fischen konnte ich allerdings noch nicht anfangen, konnte ich doch erst ab zehn beim WATTWURM meinen Erlaubnisschein abholen. Also schon mal das BB aufgepumpt und in Startposition gebracht. Dann die 1,5 km zurück zum WATTWURM, Schein besorgt und wieder an den Strand  und raus aufs Wasser. Ab jetzt könnte ich es eigentlich ganz kurz machen. Wir waren erst einmal über zwei Stunden draußen und es tat sich überhaupt nix.Wir haben über Wassertiefen von fünf bis (ich denke mal) knapp acht Metern gefischt, alle Arten von Ködern durchprobiert aber außer beißfreudigen Muscheln war nix an den Haken zu bekommen. 
Kleine Mittagspause...
...und dann mal die Fliegenruten ausprobiert und an der Wurftechnik vom Strand aus gefeilt. Bei Ace sah das oft schon ganz gut aus, ich komm wohl irgendwie nicht mit auch dem allerleichtesten Gegenwind zurecht, habs jedenfalls recht schnell aufgegeben und noch fünf Minuten geblinkert.
Und dann sind wir wieder raus und wieder tat sich beinahe zwei Stunden, na was wohl, nix. Wir suchten nach einem Grund für die Verweigerung der Dorsche, tja wenn man einmal damit anfängt jagt eine Mutmaßung die andere...
...huch, was war das? Hänger? Ne, der zappelt! DOOOORSCH
Meine leichte Rute krumm, tobt sich ein kleiner 43er aus. Der hat sich den 35 g Pilker voll reingesaugt und der Drilling hängt hinten im Schlund!!
Punkt jetzt, das wars. Ace hat leider immer noch keinen BB-Dorsch an seinen Galgen hängen können, und ich bin mit gaaaanz viel Glück nicht Schneider geblieben.

SCHÖN WARS DOCH

Gruß von Salmonelle

PS Beweisfoto werde ich Euch vorenthalten, hab nämlich keins vom Dorsch gemacht!


----------



## Guen (16. März 2003)

Schöner Bericht #6 ,schade das es mit dem Fisch nicht so ganz geklappt hat ,na ja ,einen hattest Du ja ,mehr hatte ich zb. am Öresund auch nicht  !
Ausserden schien die Sonne und dann ist es immer genial am oder auf dem Wasser zu sein  :l  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2003)

Klasse Bericht! #6 Schade das es nicht noch ein paar Fische gab. Aber das wird auch noch!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. März 2003)

schöner Bericht.....
und das mit den Fischen.... naja.....
andere Leute müsen in den Garten    und Ihr habt die Sonne auf dem Wasser genossen.... Ist doch auch was....
Ach ja Salmonelle..... da nächste Mal stellen wir uns mit der Fliegenrute nebeneinander, dann sind wir schon zu zweit  :q


----------



## Ace (16. März 2003)

Moin Moin
bin auch wieder da
hab noch n paar Bilder dazu






Ankunft um 6:15 Uhr 





nach der ersten Ausfahrt





Ententeichwetter





Salmonelle auf der Suche nach Fisch





Rerik vom Wasser aus





Blick Richtung Meschendorf





Arbeitsloser Blinker im Sonnenuntergang





Feierabend ohne Fisch...trotzdem komme ich wieder #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2003)

Herrliche Bilders ich bin begeistert!  :m


----------



## Johnny (16. März 2003)

... die Gegend kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor! Schöne Bilder, bekomm schon wieder große Lust auf nen neuen trip...

Gruss thomas #h


----------



## Franky (16. März 2003)

Ein schöner Tag, schöne Bilders und, wie immer kein Fisch :q:q
Aber das können wir ja (zum Glück!)nicht ändern...


----------



## Ace (16. März 2003)

@Franky


> Aber das können wir ja (zum Glück!)nicht ändern...


langsam würd ich mir aber nichts sehnlicher wünschen als das ändern zu können
bin jetzt 5(*fünf*) Angeltage ohne einen einzigen gefangenen Fisch.
das lässt Frust aufkommen glaub mir #t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. März 2003)

Klasse Bilder Ace....
und lass den Frust mal noch ein wenig drin....
am 30.ten klappt es agnz sicher wieder....


----------



## südlicht (16. März 2003)

Tolle Bilder eines gelungenen Tages - auch ohne Fang! :m 

Vielleicht ist es schon der nächste Wurf...   

Tight lines,
Eric  #h


----------



## janko (16. März 2003)

hallo,
ich dachte ich krieg´s im kopf, weil ich am wochenende nicht los konnte.aber es sind ja alle mefo´s noch da--danke.
nächstes wochenende darf ich auch wieder,dann klappt das auch und ich bruche mir nicht nur die schönen bilder auf dem monitor ansehen---danke jungs---...
also geduld ist gefragt.


----------



## Detlef (17. März 2003)

Ich war am Freitag (14.3.) drei Stunden mit der Wathose zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf unterwegs. Bin an der Tauchbasis runter und dann nach links weg (heisst glaub ich, Hasenschlucht) Weiss einer, ob man auf dem grossen Parkplatz vor der Tauchbasis regulär parken kann? Ich habe mich da einfach mit meinem Wagen hingestellt, weil weiter kein Verbotsschild stand.
Es war ein fantastischer Angeltag mit obergeilem Sonnenuntergang, aber leider kein Fangtag. Da ich Anfänger in Sachen Meerforellen bin, würde mich schon mal interessieren, ob mein Angelplatz dafür überhaupt taugt? Schöne Steine lagen da jedenfalls und der Strand sah auch gut aus.
Gruss Detlef   ;+


----------



## Broesel (17. März 2003)

@Ace
tröste dich, mir gehts auch nicht anners. Ich fang auch bald das Häkeln an... wenn da einen nicht die genialen äußeren Umstände (Wind, Meeresrauschen und andere Naturerlebnisse)ans Wasser treiben würden...Fisch verkommt zur Nebensache...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. März 2003)

@ Ace

Super BB-Fotos !!  :m 
Da bekommt man Lust auf viiiiiel mehr!
Ich glaub ich lass das Grillen jetzt mal ne Weile und werde mich auch wieder ins Wasser begeben mit meinem BB.  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2003)

Moin Detlef!
Meinst du die Tauchschule auf dem Zeltplatz? 
Wenn ja ist deine Angelstrecke schon genau richtig gewählt. Nur parken tust du da doch eigentlich auf dem Zeltplatz und normalerweise sollten doch die Schranken runter sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall war hattes du Glück. Wir stellen unser Auto immer vor dem Zeltplatz auf dem Parkplatz ab und gehen den Rest zu Fuß.
Besser ist es da schon wenn du in der Teufelsschlucht ans Wasser gehst wie Ace und nach rechts wanderst dann beangelst du die selbe Strecke!


----------



## Bellyman (17. März 2003)

Super Bilder ACE, das mit den Fischen wird noch, warte mal bis das Wasser 4 ° hat..... :m  :m 
Dann können wir es gerne nochmal gemeinsam dort versuchen..... #h


----------



## Fischbox (17. März 2003)

Mensch Bellyman, hoffentlich behälst Du recht!!! :g 

Aber Ihr habt ja wohl einen super-herrlichen Tag erwischt! Leider ohne Fisch, aber wenn ich die Fotos sehe, dann schmerzt das in diesem fall wohl nicht besonders dolle, was?
Einfach nur super!#6


----------



## Maddin (17. März 2003)

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder! Warum haut das nur mit den Fischen nicht so hin ;+ Na das ist ja auch nicht alles....ich habe meinen Angelsonntag auch genossen....

.....trotzdem überkam mich auf dem Rückweg so ein Gefühl, dass ein schöner Fisch jetzt doch den Tag noch mehr abgerundet hätte..... :c


----------

